# Is this the way to add crushed coral?



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I am trying to gradually harden my very soft water and raise PH, so have purchased some crushed coral and a filter insert bag. I am wondering if this is the right amount for 14 gallons and if it should be placed in the filter as shown in the second photo. We will be away for a couple days this weekend and I don't want to risk having my filter clog up while we are gone. I currently have the mesh bag hanging below the filter and have noticed the water looks sort of dusty and there are more bubbles than usual. I'm hoping this is normal.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would try and place the bag inside the filter compartment if possible.
1/4 to 1/2 cup of crushed coral per 20 gal is in my view,a good amount. Rinsing it well before using it should help with reducing cloudiness.
I might consider buying a small cheap filter and remove the filter media, and use this filter along with your present one to place the bag of coral in.
Rinsing the coral well before using can help reduce cloudinesss of water.
Another option is to purchase a small sponge filter and place it in the tank and let it run for three weeks minimum. At this time,you could remove the filter material from the filter you have presently, and stuff the bag of coral into the compartment of this filter if it won't fit now in present filter.
Three weeks would allow the sponge filter to become colonized with bacteria(good kind) and would prevent losing all of your biological filter when you removed the filter material from the Hang on the back filter.
In any event,,you will need to clean the crushed coral under hot tapwater perhaps once a month to remove silt,dirt,algae,and mulm that will collect on it. Otherwise it will become clogged with the afore mentioned substances and become less effective.
Would perhaps swap it out for new coral every three or four months, depending on what water test reveals.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with 1077. Inside the filter is better because the water remains in contact with the coral longer and then the mineralised water flows into the tank.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

daily PH tests if possible ...differnt grades of coral contribute differnt amounts of buffering capacity..sometimes the crushed coral keeps raising the PH to undesired levels in just a feww days...ADIOS....


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks you for the helpful replies. Sounds like placing the coral in the filter is the best way for now. And, also, I'll make sure to check PH right away when we get home.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

oh yead i hope you soaked it or at least washed it before you used it


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

I did soak it in some tap water treated with Prime, but it was still kind of dusty. It seems to be working though, as my PH rose from 6.6 to 7.4 within three days.


----------

